# BMP, CWW and Adoption Link



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've been mostly lurking on the boards throughout this journey and am pleased to say that we have finally been approved and are now ready to start searching for our LO - so exciting.

We've signed up to Adoption Link and was just wondering if BMP and CWW are worth signing up to as well? I know this question has probably been asked a million times but my search function isn't working so I can't find old links so apologies for asking what perhaps is a common question and hope you don't mind.

Looking forward to hearing from you as to if you think I should sign up to all before I press the payment button !!!


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome! 
I'm much more impressed with Adoption Link than Bemyparent (haven't used children who wait). We've been signed up with bmp for ages, but we'll let the registration lapse when it ends in December. We've also found the sw responses to be very slow and there are sometimes profiles of children up who have already been pretty much matched. We made an enquiry about 2 little girls on bmp over 2 months ago. We've been in contact with their sw who says they're considering a few families and we suspect they're almost matched - but 2 months later, the little girls are STILL on there. Adoption link has been a MUCH different story. Setting up your profile can be hard work, but we've  been registered on there just over a week. In that time, we've made a couple of enquires of our own, but by far the most activity has been with social workers enquiring about us. In less than 2 weeks, we've personally received enquiries from social workers for 14 different children! (fingers crossed, we're hoping to meet one of their social workers soon) 

Just to add - in my experience (we're looking children 4years+) the profiles tend to be more detailed on adoption link, although this is a bit hit and miss.


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow Chadwic13 thank you so much for your prompt reply.

I think I'm going to wait until our adoption link profile has been verified and approved and start with that before joining the others as I've heard consistently good things about Adoption Link. 

When I set up our profile I just used information that is in our PAR so it wasn't too bad to do - now just waiting as I'm itching to get on it and start looking. I know our LO is out there somewhere......

Good luck with your searching and hope you find your children very soon


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We have one from both BMP and CWW, although we had all ready been linked with our son before he appeared on BMP and we almost had heart failure when we found him on there as the SW had forgot to tell us that he was going to be on there and not to worry they had place the ad before visiting us.

We found our daughter on CWW. That was much more straight forward thank goodness.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there

Agree with Chadwick that bmp is often well out of date. 

Adoption link is better and I quite liked CWW too. 

I signed up to all three. Adoption link was the only one where my enquiries have been pursued and where I have received enquiries from social workers to us. 
Also liked that we could add a few photos in adoption link. 

Good luck. 
GG xxx


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

This is an interesting thread.  If our possible link doesn't transpire I have already told SW we want to be part of Adoption Link as Ive heard very good things!


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your replies. 

Can I just ask for those of you on Adoption Link how do you know if you have received an enquiry from a SW about you? Do you have to have paid tbr upgrade fee to have SW contact you or can that happen with the free membership?


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

You'll get an email if a SW wants to enquire after you and no you don't have to have paid subscription for that. 
But you do have to pay to enquire yourself. 
Hope this helps xxx


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying goofy girl 😃


----------

